# Zoey's 1st trim - jury still out!



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

not quite what i asked for. i just wanted to see her eyes & have a little trim. Thought I was pretty clear what i wanted. even took a photo to show her. Little shocked when I picked her up but getting used to it now. She's still same adorable pup she was when she went in. She's 8 months now & much less chocolatey than she was. More cafe-au-lait now. I wonder how much lighter she will get. Any thoughts?
ist pic is Zoey before. Other 2 r after. Guess i have a long wait for it to grow back!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, she is adorable no matter which "do" she has. What a cutie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm a long hair fan, but I have to say, I think she looks ADORABLE!!! When I read your post, and hadn't scrolled down to the photos, i was cringing, expecting the worst, as we have so often seen.

I think your groomer did a great job. She looks sweet, huggable, and still definitely Havanese!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the cut. Zoey is so very cute. I may need to copy the cut for Maggie later this spring before Maggie is spayed. Looks like a fun cut. 
Jeanne


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you. You're so right - could have been much worse & yes she's unbelievably cuddly. When does the adult coat start coming in? Is it as soft as the puppy hair? 

Zoey just started classes this week to become a 'Good Dog' for hospital visits etc. she has that joyous havanese personality that makes her a perfect candidate! All my dogs have been 'Good Dogs'. It's a wonderful program.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just adorable!!!!!!!! what a pretty color!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I think Zoey looks adorable. It's always a shock when you get them trimmed even if it's what you expect. I look at grooming as an evolutionary process, each time you go back you tweak things. Tim is at the point where I can say do the "regular." Mae is still evolving, I'm planning on keeping her long. My ultimate goal is to groom them myself, I just need a little courage!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks great! Great color and yes, she will probably lighten even more. Is the fur any lighter closer to the skin?


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

She looks great! Pretty color. Lilly's hair at 3 years old is very soft and silky.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

I think that she looks great! Once she messes it up a bit she will probably look more normal to you. I always think my hav looks different after a groom because they are so polished and I'm used to the messy look.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

She is so cute!


----------



## JavitheHavi'sMom (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh my GOODNESS! Zoey could pull off any style! What an absolute beauty!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

I think she looks great!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I think she looks wonderful!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Zoey is a cutie - Love her Color!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

chelsea said:


> not quite what i asked for. i just wanted to see her eyes & have a little trim. Thought I was pretty clear what i wanted. even took a photo to show her. Little shocked when I picked her up but getting used to it now. She's still same adorable pup she was when she went in. She's 8 months now & much less chocolatey than she was. More cafe-au-lait now. I wonder how much lighter she will get. Any thoughts?
> ist pic is Zoey before. Other 2 r after. Guess i have a long wait for it to grow back!


 I think she looks so cute. Its hard for groomers not to trim to much around the eyes. That same thing happened to me with Maddie. But your groomer really managed to keep such a cute puppy look and I love Zoeys color. I say thumbs up. And you will see those beautiful eyes for a while.


----------



## mmkenn (Feb 7, 2014)

She looks adorable!!! Beautiful coloring and I like the cut! You can really see her soulful looking eyes now!


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks to all for lovely comments. She is my bundle of joy. Funny thing about her coat is when we 1st got her she was dark choc with a stripe of milky coffee down her spine like a skunk. Now she is mostly milky coffee with a stripe of choc down her spine! So funny to watch her change. Right now it looks like the choc is coming back.

I'll take her whatever color she is! And btw all your havanese avatar pics are adorable too.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Oh yeah it is always a shock Ito pick them up but that's a really nice cut !I love the face and the legs are not cut too skinny. Such a sweetie! i've been growing Atticus out all winter but come spring he will get a puppy cut again so we can enjoy "mud season" here in Vt! Sort of fun to have the option of different clips!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

chelsea said:


> Thanks to all for lovely comments. She is my bundle of joy. Funny thing about her coat is when we 1st got her she was dark choc with a stripe of milky coffee down her spine like a skunk. Now she is mostly milky coffee with a stripe of choc down her spine! So funny to watch her change. Right now it looks like the choc is coming back.
> 
> I'll take her whatever color she is! And btw all your havanese avatar pics are adorable too.


I have a friend with a red Havanese, and he did exactly the same thing. He was a nice red as a little puppy, but we could see sort of wheat colored hair at the roots, so we thought he was going to lighten up a lot. He did&#8230; but just like with your girl, he then developed dark roots! Now, as a 2 year old, he is a luscious red. So maybe you'll get lucky too, and she'll turn dark for you again! (though she's unbelievably cute no matter what color she ends up! )

Here are pictures of when he was sort of wheat colored, and now his adult color.


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow she's a beauty. Great color


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> I have a friend with a red Havanese, and he did exactly the same thing. He was a nice red as a little puppy, but we could see sort of wheat colored hair at the roots, so we thought he was going to lighten up a lot. He did&#8230; but just like with your girl, he then developed dark roots! Now, as a 2 year old, he is a luscious red. So maybe you'll get lucky too, and she'll turn dark for you again! (though she's unbelievably cute no matter what color she ends up! )
> 
> Here are pictures of when he was sort of wheat colored, and now his adult color.


He's beautiful! Speaking of our friend, Karen, is she away? I emailed her a while ago to see how everything was going and have not received a reply which is totally unusual for her. I thought that perhaps she's off traveling again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> He's beautiful! Speaking of our friend, Karen, is she away? I emailed her a while ago to see how everything was going and have not received a reply which is totally unusual for her. I thought that perhaps she's off traveling again.


She's not away, but JUST settling into her new house, and just closed on the old one. Your e-mail may have gotten lost in the shuffle. e-mail her again.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, I think she looks great!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the cut! You probably scared them to death about taking too much hair off. Let her bang fringe out a little and I really think you will be happy.....just enough fringe over the eyes but still being able to see the eyes.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Fabulous cut. You can see so much more of her and she is definitely worth a good look. Well done.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cute puppy and a cute puppy cut!


----------



## ileanakaf (Jun 27, 2013)

She looks beautiful!!! Her color is 'huggable' She will be back to her old self in no time. I had a bad experience with my Lola. She has very curly hair an looks like a mini sheepdog. I took her to Petsmart an asked for a 1/2 inch trim. When I picked her up she looked like a fancy poodle!!!!! Nothing against poodles, but I wanted my fluffy ball of fun. I cried 
The only positive aspect is that hair grows back and now I will be trimming her hair and finding a groomer for big jobs.


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

chelsea said:


> not quite what i asked for. i just wanted to see her eyes & have a little trim. Thought I was pretty clear what i wanted. even took a photo to show her. Little shocked when I picked her up but getting used to it now. She's still same adorable pup she was when she went in. She's 8 months now & much less chocolatey than she was. More cafe-au-lait now. I wonder how much lighter she will get. Any thoughts?
> ist pic is Zoey before. Other 2 r after. Guess i have a long wait for it to grow back!


My Bear looks really similar to Zoey's "before" pic! She was choc too and then lightened up a lot. She's 2 years old now and pretty much an ashy light-brown colour.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Clair&Bear said:


> My Bear looks really similar to Zoey's "before" pic! She was choc too and then lightened up a lot. She's 2 years old now and pretty much an ashy light-brown colour.


I think she still clearly looks chocolate to me!!! Some lighten so much that they are essentially white or cream dogs with chocolate skin. They are both very cute!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice cut and she looks great! Pretty colors!

Karen, that other dog has one of the most gorgeous coats I've ever seen! 

Gets me excited to see my Roo change!


----------

